# Well, If Anything... It's Interesting...



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I find myself strangely attracted to this --- other than the 2 Grand US, asking price.

http://www.ebay.com/...=item416541caa4

Whadda ya think? Anyone seen one before? Hopefully, it's "Rare".


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nah, it's not "rare", it's "extremely rare", the seller says so. :rofl2:

Recipe?

Take one Raketa Ladies Watch. Check that stem and crown from other (Gents) movement fits and has about 6mm clearance from case when installed. Find suitably grained piece of hardwood.

Method?

Drill, router and carve case in hardwood to accept standard Ladies model watch, sand and polish to suit.

Hey Presto, woodenfrankenwatch? :lol:

It's very clever, but could equally be the Recipe as above or a production piece, who knows. My only thought on production piece would be the failure rate on making the wooden cases in quantity, the side pieces are a bit thin for mass repeatable production one would think - - I know we've some woodworkers on the forum, would this be easy and what's the wood?


----------



## B_Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Interesting as it is, I find it rather unsightly, would not want that thing on my wrist.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

there have been wooden and plastic cased russian watches before... some franken some not

but not $2000 rare...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if the seller gets $2k for that he can come and work in my sales team :bad:

Mechanical Alarm - have you tried this website?

http://www.specsavers.co.uk/glasses/mens-glasses/#ct=ismale

:rofl2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I find myself strangely attracted to this --- other than the 2 Grand US, asking price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item416541caa4
> 
> Whadda ya think? Anyone seen one before? Hopefully, it's "Rare".


Looks like the real deal to me. Rare-ish but not worth that much.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

rare as rocking horse **** , and worth about the same


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

You dont know what your going to see next, 2 grand for that.


----------



## silverhill (Oct 21, 2012)

But after he assembled it, it 'wooden' go......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It wood look nice with this phone... http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/adzero-is-a-gorgeous-bamboo-android-phone-2012021/

BTW, was a Raketawatches tread been deleted from this forum? Oh joy!!! I though you would never kick those buggers out!!


----------

